# Action in our normally very quiet street.



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

We live in the safest city in America for two years - only to be outdone this year. 
We also live in a quiet little cul-de-sac with only 3 houses - the middle house is empty and for sale - we are right on the canyon and the street is single loaded meaning no houses on the opposite side- just one little park.

My 18 year old daughter was home alone in her room with Bella and she heard a glass crashing noise downstairs (could have been a plate that was stacked wrong) - anyway - she panicked - she looked outside and there was a guy in a pickup sitting in the car - it was dark .. she got super scared and called 911.

Meanwhile, I drive into the street and see the truck and guy sitting in there - his inside lights were on .. I drove straight into the garage and closed the garage door while I was still in the car - something I rarely do .. (mind u I have no idea what just occured) ... I go in and my daughter is talking to the 911 operator .. she told her that I walked in, so I talk to the lady - she wanted us to stay on the line until the officers arrive.

2 seconds later a squad car pulls up - instantly the guy is told to get out and handcuffed ...

Next thing - 6 police cars are in our little street ... helicopters flying over head.. the 911 operator rings back the house and tells us that the detective wants us to come outside - huh ? outside ?? while the guy is outside in handcuffs ???

So we walk outside and their are 6-7 officers walking around our house with their sniffer dog !! - they asked if we wanted them to go inside and check to see if the house was safe - I said, well I was in there and it seemed safe, they really wanted to go in and check while we were outside - so I let them go in - 5 of them ... :huh: 

3-4 very cute officers started talking to us outside - the big one came over and said has anything like this been happening here - I told him we get cars that park her and kids make out or they are smoking ... we've called the police a few times but they leave by the time the police arrive.

The police officer couldn't give us any info at that point .. I asked is that helicopter for us ? ..he goes yes - it's got the heat sensor on it to see if there is anyone walking around your house, I said did they find anything - he goes - a coyotee is walking the perimeter of your house ...... duhhhhhhh :w00t: - I told him what happened to Max and that I wasn't surprised.

Long story short - in our exclusive suburb - safe city ... there is a drug dealer selling drugs here in our subdivision :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: - so the idiot buys the drugs, comes into our quiet street and is shooting himself with a needle just as the cops pulled up and witnessed it... :w00t: 

More cop cars arrived, specialists arrived - checked his pupils and they were dilated sooo biggggggg ....
They found stolen credit cards, and checks - lots of stuff to get him - because he was in the car with the ignition on - they slammed him with a dui as well ...

Apparently they got alot of info from him and the officer told me that there will be alot of police activity until all this is cleaned up this week .. obviously, they now know the house :w00t: 

They told me that my daughter's call about a noise helped them bust a big ring ...

WHO WOULD HAVE KNOWN ????????? 

EDIT: I forgot to add, while we were upstairs in the dark watching the action take place - the sniffer dog started barking while he was sniffing in and around the car and Miss Bella thought she'd bark back at him, I had to hold her mouth shut and keep her quiet ... I told her - that dog has a very important job to do - he is working right now - unlike some certain princess who sits around the house getting spoiled and carried around everywhere  - I think she got the message !!!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

That is absolutely crazy!! I'm so glad your daughter was able to make the call. No telling what could have happened with druggies driving around in your neighborhood. I'm also thankful that everyone is safe and I hope they are able to bust everyone involved.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

OMG Lina how scary!! I'm glad you & your family are ok!

But WOW girlfriend, sounds like they could shoot a TV drama series in your quiet little cul-de-sac! LOL


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 27 2008, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694394


> OMG Lina how scary!! I'm glad you & your family are ok!
> 
> But WOW girlfriend, sounds like they could shoot a TV drama series in your quiet little cul-de-sac! LOL[/B]



No kidding !!!!!!!!

I suppose soon as they saw the drugs they immediately got the helicopter up there .. the cop says - the guy in the chopper asked if I had let the sniffer dog loose around the house- and he says - no - the dogs right here .. he goes - well it's a coyote.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Glad everyone is safe - that must have been very scary for you and especially your daughter.

Linda


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 28 2008, 05:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694395


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 27 2008, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694394





> OMG Lina how scary!! I'm glad you & your family are ok!
> 
> But WOW girlfriend, sounds like they could shoot a TV drama series in your quiet little cul-de-sac! LOL[/B]



No kidding !!!!!!!!

I suppose soon as they saw the drugs they immediately got the helicopter up there .. the cop says - the guy in the chopper asked if I had let the sniffer dog loose around the house- and he says - no - the dogs right here .. he goes - well it's a coyote.
[/B][/QUOTE]


arrrrrh!! those darn coyote's! I hope you can get some sort of report from the police about this, so you can petition your council to get some proper fencing to keep those suckers out! ... or maybe thats just wishful thinking


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 27 2008, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694398


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 28 2008, 05:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694395





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 27 2008, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694394





> OMG Lina how scary!! I'm glad you & your family are ok!
> 
> But WOW girlfriend, sounds like they could shoot a TV drama series in your quiet little cul-de-sac! LOL[/B]



No kidding !!!!!!!!

I suppose soon as they saw the drugs they immediately got the helicopter up there .. the cop says - the guy in the chopper asked if I had let the sniffer dog loose around the house- and he says - no - the dogs right here .. he goes - well it's a coyote.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually the two remaining cops told me to get a sniper gun and shoot ... I said - I'm not allowed but you are hired if you want to take on the job !!!!!! lol


arrrrrh!! those darn coyote's! I hope you can get some sort of report from the police about this, so you can petition your council to get some proper fencing to keep those suckers out! ... or maybe thats just wishful thinking
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG! what an idiot!

What was the crashing noise, btw? How scary!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 27 2008, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694405


> OMG! what an idiot!
> 
> What was the crashing noise, btw? How scary![/B]



Not sure Stacey - it could have been a plate - I've been working such long hours, the dishwasher was full and clean so the dishes were getting washed by hand so they were stacked in the sink drying off - one of them could have shifted, definately not a window or anything ... but if it wasn't for that noise - Nicole wouldn't have called 911 .. she thought someone was downstairs which was not the case at all !!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow Lina - doesn't that just beat all? I am so glad, however, that your daughter made the call and that the cops are on to the drug dealers! You just never know these days. Glad all are safe.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

WOW!!!! You have had some excitement in your neighborhood~~~~it is probably quiet and no traffic and it is wonderful for drugs to be distributed to anyone willing to take them!!! I am so glad your daughter called 911. I hope this clears up the situation. That is also scary about the coyote circling the house.........they are really bad in your area!!!! You know there will be authorities hiding in your neighborhood watching what goes on for some time..........I will never forget years and years ago they had a rapist in my area and police could not catch him. My Mother called me one night and said the police knocked on her door and asked permission for an undercover agent to climb into her hugh Oak tree and stay all night to watch for activity in the neighborhood!!!! She said it made her feel safer to know he was there because of the situation~~~You know something Lina, he was awfully brave to shoot up after you had just come home and pulled in the driveway. That was scary!!!!! Keep a watchful eye out~~~~


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 28 2008, 12:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694385


> 3-4 very cute officers started talking to us outside - the big one came over and said has anything like this been happening here - I told him we get cars that park her and kids make out or they are smoking ... we've called the police a few times but they leave by the time the police arrive.[/B]



How frightening and exciting all at the same time. And to know you had a role in busting a drug ring - WOHOO!

And on top of all that - the officers were cute!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 28 2008, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694385


> EDIT: I forgot to add, while we were upstairs in the dark watching the action take place - the sniffer dog started barking while he was sniffing in and around the car and Miss Bella thought she'd bark back at him, I had to hold her mouth shut and keep her quiet ... I told her - that dog has a very important job to do - he is working right now - unlike some certain princess who sits around the house getting spoiled and carried around everywhere  - I think she got the message !!! [/B]



Well. little miss bella has a job to do too! its her job to be precious!! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:blink: :new_shocked:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

That was scary Lina. I am so glad that everything turned out well and no one was hurt. It sounds as though there be police patroling for quite a while which is good. Maybe the police will shoot that coyote.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Dec 28 2008, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694453


> Maybe the police will shoot that coyote.[/B]


Hey, that's the least they could do for you! You guys are heros in this drug case!!!!

hummmm....coyotes....drug deals..... :bysmilie: ....doesn't sound like the safest place in the world... :w00t: 

Maybe you could teach Bella to be a watch dog! I could send Tink to teach her


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! How scary! Drugs are not just reserved for poor neighborhoods in the inner city these days.

That really freaked me about about the coyote circling your house! Are you keeping Bella inside now?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG Lina you have it all WRONG. Bella heard the crash downstairs and summoned any dog in the neighborhood for help with a silent whine but the only one around was the coyote so he was checking out the surroundings to make sure there was only one strange person to keep an eye on. She was ready to attack when she heard you come home and figured you could take care of it then when the police showed up she was just relying to the police dog the story and how she had it all under control!!! And you doubted her. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

But honestly that must have been a scary situation especially in your small neighborhood.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lina, how scary for you!! I'm so glad that you are safe, and that the police will be present in your area for awhile to clean things up. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 28 2008, 07:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694472


> OMG Lina you have it all WRONG. Bella heard the crash downstairs and summoned any dog in the neighborhood for help with a silent whine but the only one around was the coyote so he was checking out the surroundings to make sure there was only one strange person to keep an eye on. She was ready to attack when she heard you come home and figured you could take care of it then when the police showed up she was just relying to the police dog the story and how she had it all under control!!! And you doubted her. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> But honestly that must have been a scary situation especially in your small neighborhood.[/B]



  Yes !!!!!!!!! Maggie you got it right !!! You need to come and solve some cases here.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 28 2008, 07:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694463


> OMG! How scary! Drugs are not just reserved for poor neighborhoods in the inner city these days.
> 
> That really freaked me about about the coyote circling your house! Are you keeping Bella inside now?[/B]



Yes - Bella is not allowed outside :smheat:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG! How fortunate your daughter called. Again, I'm glad I live in a quiet little town up north. B)


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, Lina, what excitement! Great how things worked out. Good thing whatever it was crashed or your daughter never would have made the 911 call. I hope they do something about the coyotes too. You'd think Bella would bark at them since they are so close to the house. She just barks at police dogs I guess :smtease:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 28 2008, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694510


> Wow, Lina, what excitement! Great how things worked out. Good thing whatever it was crashed or your daughter never would have made the 911 call. I hope they do something about the coyotes too. You'd think Bella would bark at them since they are so close to the house. She just barks at police dogs I guess :smtease:[/B]



she was barking at the police dog because he was barking while looking thru the car ..
The coyotees are very very sneaky and quiet - we hear them howling from a distance...

Still not sure what made the crashing noise :huh:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 28 2008, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694473


> Lina, how scary for you!! I'm so glad that you are safe, and that the police will be present in your area for awhile to clean things up. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]



I think we need to get LBB onto these bad guys ...
Deb where are you ?????????

And Stevie Ray can sit up in the tree and keep a look out too !!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 28 2008, 03:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694436


> WOW!!!! You have had some excitement in your neighborhood~~~~it is probably quiet and no traffic and it is wonderful for drugs to be distributed to anyone willing to take them!!! I am so glad your daughter called 911. I hope this clears up the situation. That is also scary about the coyote circling the house.........they are really bad in your area!!!! You know there will be authorities hiding in your neighborhood watching what goes on for some time..........I will never forget years and years ago they had a rapist in my area and police could not catch him. My Mother called me one night and said the police knocked on her door and asked permission for an undercover agent to climb into her hugh Oak tree and stay all night to watch for activity in the neighborhood!!!! She said it made her feel safer to know he was there because of the situation~~~You know something Lina, he was awfully brave to shoot up after you had just come home and pulled in the driveway. That was scary!!!!! Keep a watchful eye out~~~~[/B]


Ooops Dianne - I just saw your post - yes ! the guy was crazy to shoot herioin into his arm knowing there were people pulling into a residential area - so glad the cops busted him doing it.. I like the tree story of your mother's - I wonder if California cops climb palm trees. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

How scary!! Good to hear the cops are going to patrol more. I think it's weird that drug dealers would choose that location. Being a quiet neighborhood, you'd think people would notice more so than a busier area...but I guess they were sneaky enough to get away with it.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, that is crazy scarey! Maybe the coyote will try to redeem himself and attack some drug dealers? Or better yet, get scared off forever by the cops and the dog sniffers.

Give Bella a kiss from me and Stewie....Reina said she wants to meet her, too!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Lina that was really scary. You should be so proud of your daughter she kept her head and responded so well to that noise. When you were talking about the coyote circling your house I kept wondering why the police did not arrest him. Coyote here normally means a person that gets paid to bring illegal aliens into the country. Every time a group of them is found the helicopters come out too. We also have real animal coyotes here but since you were describing the helicopter I instantly thought of the other kind. :shocked:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 28 2008, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694681


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 28 2008, 03:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694436





> WOW!!!! You have had some excitement in your neighborhood~~~~it is probably quiet and no traffic and it is wonderful for drugs to be distributed to anyone willing to take them!!! I am so glad your daughter called 911. I hope this clears up the situation. That is also scary about the coyote circling the house.........they are really bad in your area!!!! You know there will be authorities hiding in your neighborhood watching what goes on for some time..........I will never forget years and years ago they had a rapist in my area and police could not catch him. My Mother called me one night and said the police knocked on her door and asked permission for an undercover agent to climb into her hugh Oak tree and stay all night to watch for activity in the neighborhood!!!! She said it made her feel safer to know he was there because of the situation~~~You know something Lina, he was awfully brave to shoot up after you had just come home and pulled in the driveway. That was scary!!!!! Keep a watchful eye out~~~~[/B]


Ooops Dianne - I just saw your post - yes ! the guy was crazy to shoot herioin into his arm knowing there were people pulling into a residential area - so glad the cops busted him doing it.. I like the tree story of your mother's - I wonder if California cops climb palm trees. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


The fact I was driving past your place Lina was in no way related to the drug bust....  



just in case you were wondering....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 29 2008, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695065


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 28 2008, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694681





> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 28 2008, 03:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694436





> WOW!!!! You have had some excitement in your neighborhood~~~~it is probably quiet and no traffic and it is wonderful for drugs to be distributed to anyone willing to take them!!! I am so glad your daughter called 911. I hope this clears up the situation. That is also scary about the coyote circling the house.........they are really bad in your area!!!! You know there will be authorities hiding in your neighborhood watching what goes on for some time..........I will never forget years and years ago they had a rapist in my area and police could not catch him. My Mother called me one night and said the police knocked on her door and asked permission for an undercover agent to climb into her hugh Oak tree and stay all night to watch for activity in the neighborhood!!!! She said it made her feel safer to know he was there because of the situation~~~You know something Lina, he was awfully brave to shoot up after you had just come home and pulled in the driveway. That was scary!!!!! Keep a watchful eye out~~~~[/B]


Ooops Dianne - I just saw your post - yes ! the guy was crazy to shoot herioin into his arm knowing there were people pulling into a residential area - so glad the cops busted him doing it.. I like the tree story of your mother's - I wonder if California cops climb palm trees. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


The fact I was driving past your place Lina was in no way related to the drug bust....  

OMG Steve, are you writing this from your jail cell??? I know that Lina pm'd me personally and said she thought the druggie looked almost like you but not to tell anyone, but since you have put yourself in the area!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smtease: :smrofl: :smrofl: 



just in case you were wondering.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG how scary!!!!!!!!!!! I am so glad you guys are safe!!!


----------

